# And, just like that, delivery is dead



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I was *killing it* for weeks. $20-30+ an hour, stacked pings every day, awesome tips.

Just like that, about three days ago, barely getting anything on Eats. Tips suck in general, hovering around $12-14 an hour. Everywhere I go, no matter if it's peak times or not.

Doordash is busier but paying about the same. Tips are low and more that do not tip at all. The app is buggy and frustrating to use.

More traffic every day, lines of cars at fast food places. Yet, with Uber X turns off, I still see "you're in a busy area" frequently.

Has anyone else seen a decline in delivery? Or an uptick in RS? I may try X tomorrow, been enjoying not having pax right now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't get why people don't tip for food orders? Drives I understand, but not food. sheesh. I WANT my food and tip well. :coolio: I just wish UE would SHOW the driver the tip before hand. GH does.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I was *killing it* for weeks. $20-30+ an hour, stacked pings every day, awesome tips.
> 
> Just like that, about three days ago, barely getting anything on Eats. Tips suck in general, hovering around $12-14 an hour. Everywhere I go, no matter if it's peak times or not.
> 
> ...


I think it has to do with the states starting to lift the stay at home orders. Even though your state may or may not be one of them (I have to admit only Texas and Georgia sticks out in my mind, possibly Florida) I think the general consensus (whether it's true or not, but that's another rabbit hole) is that people are starting to come out of SIP.

so less delivery as I suspect they're doing the pickup/order themselves. I noticed here (ours is still on until 5/31 per Breed) people are out more...

but for Mother's Day we are still holding it virtually and my sister and I will be ordering food to my mom.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I don't get why people don't tip for food orders? Drives I understand, but not food. sheesh. I WANT my food and tip well. :coolio: I just wish UE would SHOW the driver the tip before hand. GH does.


Virtually every delivery on Eats has tipped. I actually prefer tips after the delivery, both as a customer and driver.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I actually prefer tips after the delivery,


I have 'no touch' enabled for both UE and GH and a note to NOT ring the ring video door bell. So I tip in advance and hope for the best. Leave the bag and turn n burn thankyouverymuch. And I tip well, so haul your arse.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've seen less deliveries lately despite the fact restaurants are not opening yet around here. I think too many drivers signed up or everyone ran out of money for ordering food.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I've seen less deliveries lately despite the fact restaurants are not opening yet around here. I think too many drivers signed up or everyone ran out of money for ordering food.


That's what I am thinking as well..


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

People’s stimulus check ran out and now feel the pain of paying $10 for someone to deliver them their cheeseburger and fries that cost $8.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> People's stimulus check ran out and now feel the pain of paying $10 for someone to deliver them their cheeseburger and fries that cost $8.
> 
> &#129335;‍♂


I was doing better prior to the checks, honestly.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> People's stimulus check ran out and now feel the pain of paying $10 for someone to deliver them their cheeseburger and fries that cost $8.
> 
> &#129335;‍♂


It's really not that bad imho. I mean for me to uber there would be a few bucks minus tip and a few bucks back minus tip. So overall it's still cheaper via delivery.

this way I get to order food without getting dressed.

win win.

And I usually order enough to eat the whole week. I'm pretty boring like that. I can eat the same pizza pie for five days straight.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> this way I get to order food without getting dressed.
> 
> win win.
> 
> And I usually order enough to eat the whole week. I'm pretty boring like that. I can eat the same pizza pie for five days straight.


I'm not even in the delivery business but you're gonna mess around and have me fly to SF to deliver whatever the hell you want if you're not going to get dressed &#129322;&#128527;&#129396;

Don't worry, I'll keep my ugly mug under a mask&#128567;


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I have 'no touch' enabled for both UE and GH and a note to NOT ring the ring video door bell. So I tip in advance and hope for the best. Leave the bag and turn n burn thankyouverymuch. And I tip well, so haul your arse.


I was doing a delivery the other day and the person left a delivery note that said " Please leave food 6 feet away from the door"....I couldn't help but laugh and leave it 5 feet away to see if they noticed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I was doing a delivery the other day and the person left a delivery note that said " Please leave food 6 feet away from the door"....I couldn't help but laugh and leave it 5 feet away to see if they noticed.


People done lost their minds


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> People done lost their minds


That same day I get another message from someone who says in all caps " PLEASE GET ALOT OF KETCHUP"...now thats not an unusual request but I was picking him up a Ice cream cake from Baskin Robbins!??? Had his name not been Justen with an e and had he not put that winkie face I might have accommodated him but I smelled a troll and didnt waste my time with that request. Im too vet for that junior but it was a good try.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I was doing a delivery the other day and the person left a delivery note that said " Please leave food 6 feet away from the door"....I couldn't help but laugh and leave it 5 feet away to see if they noticed.


They wanted to avoid what happened to me last week. As I got to the door they opened it and we were only about 1 ft apart. They just figured out how to avoid those accidental closeup meetings. :laugh:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> we were only about 1 ft apart


I watch on the ring video. :coolio:


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> People done lost their minds


Think about that for a moment. Things are said to come in threes. We've had Covid, Murder Hornets...many are wondering what's next. An Alien invasion from outer space!?! Couldn't be more improbable than this crazy global wuhanvirus. Most are a wee bit stressed out!
:aliens::aliens::aliens: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> Think about that for a moment. Things are said to come in threes. We've had Covid, Murder Bees...many are wondering what's next. An Alien invasion from outer space!?! Couldn't be more improbable than this crazy global wuhanvirus. Most are a wee bit stressed out!


Wait, you didn't hear about the Pentagon acknowledgement of Navy fighters encountering UFOs? &#128514;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

People give out tips at a high rate when they start out, then they scratch their heads:thumbdown:
10 dollar meal and paying 17$ total, without the tip. That is 510$ a month for 1 meal. Stimulus checks will be gone if they order 2 meals a day for 30 days.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I don't get why people don't tip for food orders? Drives I understand, but not food. sheesh. I WANT my food and tip well. :coolio: I just wish UE would SHOW the driver the tip before hand. GH does.


When does the tip appear on the UE app?



NoPool4Me said:


> Think about that for a moment. Things are said to come in threes. We've had Covid, Murder Bees...many are wondering what's next. An Alien invasion from outer space!?! Couldn't be more improbable than this crazy global wuhanvirus. Most are a wee bit stressed out!
> :aliens::aliens::aliens: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

2Cents said:


> When does the tip appear on the UE app?


....after the delivery I've been told; even if the customer did the tip in the app at same time as order. Why UE does it that way, is quite confusing and counter intuitive.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ....after the delivery I've been told; even if the customer did the tip in the app at same time as order. Why UE does it that way, is quite confusing and counter intuitive.


So after you drop off the order you see how much you've made plus tip ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mbd said:


> People give out tips at a high rate when they start out, then they scratch their heads:thumbdown:
> 10 dollar meal and paying 17$ total, without the tip. That is 510$ a month for 1 meal. Stimulus checks will be gone if they order 2 meals a day for 30 days.


I attribute the initial high tips to the fact, in the customer's mind, that I'm risking my life to bring them food. They likely wore gloves bringing it inside and disinfected it.

Now, people are tired of being stuck at home and "risking it" going to get their own food. Enormous lines at Chick-fil-A, Chipotle, and even Krispy Kreme donuts.

I am predicting a huge surge on RS soon, people desperate to return to "normal".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

2Cents said:


> So after you drop off the order you see how much you've made plus tip ?


I only know from asking here. I don't do UE as a driver only as a customer. But very recently I was told it is after del. Too lazy to search for that reply, sorry...end of day for me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

2Cents said:


> So after you drop off the order you see how much you've made plus tip ?


Tips on UE generally come through 20+ minutes after you deliver. Why? Because, like X, the customer is promoted after the fact - and they're eating.

DD asks for a tip up front. And I have yet to receive a decent one. I also tried to increase the tip as a customer, both sides are so buggy that I couldn't.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

What does it show you on DD?
What the total pay out plus tip is after you accept the order?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

2Cents said:


> When does the tip appear on the UE app?


Some of my UE tips came an hour later. Others a couple of days later.

I only did 6 deliveries over two days testing it out. I decided that most of them weren't safe enough for me at the pick up point and decided not to do anymore.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

The world will open, but the unemployment will be epic. Supply demand is going to wreck a world of hurt on all gig work. The 2010s were this centuries roaring twenties....it will be enshrined as a golden age


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

2Cents said:


> What does it show you on DD?
> What the total pay out plus tip is after you accept the order?


DD shows the payout amount. If it's low, you didn't get a tip. And you likely won't - because the tip is part of the ordering process. Generally low income area delivery.

You see what the tip was after completing the delivery.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Stotes are stocked.
Sanitize carts.
Not crowded


It's healthier and safer to cook at home if you can get the groceries.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Stotes are stocked.
> Sanitize carts.
> Not crowded
> 
> It's healthier and safer to cook at home if you can get the groceries.


I posted about this a couple of days ago. Speaking of stores (and everywhere else), seeing more employees wearing masks. On their chin... &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I posted about this a couple of days ago. Speaking of stores (and everywhere else), seeing more employees wearing masks. On their chin... &#129318;‍♂


They have to wear a mask, doesn't say how&#129300;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> They have to wear a mask, doesn't say how&#129300;


Exactly.

I'm so looking forward to this being over. I had to explain to a friend the other day that coronavirus and COVID-19 are two separate things and that the virus has been around since the 60s (at least documented). And his mask is not effective with facial hair.

Another trend is to cover your mouth but not your nose.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Skip has been slow here since the lockdown. Tried Flex tonight. Could have been a lot better. 3 things wrecked my first shift. One delivery took almost a half hour because people are stupid, a second delivery was way outside the zone I was in for some reason, and I had a box left over at the end so I had to take it back to the depot instead of going straight home. I'm hoping those are all outliers because without those the $/hr would have been much better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I've seen less deliveries lately despite the fact restaurants are not opening yet around here. I think too many drivers signed up or everyone ran out of money for ordering food.


Stimulus Payments SPENT.
1ST of Month was 7 days ago.

It will get Worse when unemployment sets in.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Skip has been slow here since the lockdown. Tried Flex tonight. Could have been a lot better. 3 things wrecked my first shift. One delivery took almost a half hour because people are stupid, a second delivery was way outside the zone I was in for some reason, and I had a box left over at the end so I had to take it back to the depot instead of going straight home. I'm hoping those are all outliers because without those the $/hr would have been much better.


Curious, what's your average per hour with Flex?



tohunt4me said:


> Stimulus Payments SPENT.
> 1ST of Month was 7 days ago.
> 
> It will get Worse when unemployment sets in.


As I said above, things were actually better for me *before *the checks. I think it's primarily people just resuming their normal routine.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

$25 before expenses, $18/hr after. But this is first night for me. I made a few mistakes and had what I hope are some outlier issues so hopefully better next time. Although I don't have a block lined up yet so who knows when next time will be.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think it has to do with the states starting to lift the stay at home orders. Even though your state may or may not be one of them (I have to admit only Texas and Georgia sticks out in my mind, possibly Florida) I think the general consensus (whether it's true or not, but that's another rabbit hole) is that people are starting to come out of SIP.
> 
> so less delivery as I suspect they're doing the pickup/order themselves. I noticed here (ours is still on until 5/31 per Breed) people are out more...
> 
> but for Mother's Day we are still holding it virtually and my sister and I will be ordering food to my mom.


I agree. I'm in Cali but it looks like a huge number of people have already decided to ignore the SAH orders.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I agree. I'm in Cali but it looks like a huge number of people have already decided to ignore the SAH orders.


I've seen the protests in so cal.

We have them here too.

I get annoyed with pple that sit near me when the other side of the train is empty. I got up, and walked to the other side and sat down.

Even before this whole social distancing, pple that sit near me gives me a bad feeling, when there are plenty of space elsewhere bc when I was younger, I had a creep sit next to me and his hand was lightly touching me...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I've seen the protests in so cal.
> 
> We have them here too.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear it. There are some real sickos out there.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to this being over. I had to explain to a friend the other day that coronavirus and COVID-19 are two separate things and that the virus has been around since the 60s (at least documented). And his mask is not effective with facial hair.
> 
> Another trend is to cover your mouth but not your nose.


That's why I have a goatee.
Had to weed wack the beard to make the mask fit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> That's why I have a goatee.
> Had to weed wack the beard to make the mask fit.


Thats why i havent worn a mask.
Ive got 3 m N-95's too.

Not the made in Communist China crap.
I wear the gloves.

Coat my Lungs with Protective Tar & Nicotine . . .
Covid gets stuck in tar. Cant move.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I don't get why people don't tip for food orders? Drives I understand, but not food. sheesh. I WANT my food and tip well. :coolio: I just wish UE would SHOW the driver the tip before hand. GH does.


Uh...this is UBER we're talking about. When have they ever done anything that gives a driver an advantage? I think they have computer geeks that think this stuff up.



tohunt4me said:


> Thats why i havent worn a mask.
> Ive got 3 m N-95's too.
> 
> Not the made in Communist China crap.
> ...


Say huh?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uh...this is UBER we're talking about. When have they ever done anything that gives a driver an advantage? I think they have computer geeks that think this stuff up.
> 
> 
> Say huh?


THE ONLY THING COMMUNIST CHINA EVER EXPORTED THAT LASTED & WORKED WAS WUHAN FLU !!!


----------



## Deadmiler69 (Jan 11, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> I was doing a delivery the other day and the person left a delivery note that said " Please leave food 6 feet away from the door"....I couldn't help but laugh and leave it 5 feet away to see if they noticed.


I can't say for sure but I'm gonna guess this person had a screen door that opened outward. They were probably sick and tired of opening the first door, looking down and seeing that the friendly gig economist has left a huge bag of food virtually leaning against the screeen door. Therefore requiring the customer to either knock over their own food or walk out another door and go around the building to the front and pick up their food.

It's good to pay attention (not saying you don't) and make sure to leave food far enough back or off to the side so that doors can be opened outward.

It is amusing they used the social distancing number.



Benjamin M said:


> DD asks for a tip up front. And I have yet to receive a decent one.


You won't see the whole tip in your offer sheet on DD. You'll see an offer of $8.50 or similar (big tips almost always end in .00 or .50)on the screen with the note in parentheses saying something about tips may be higher.

How I decipher (with pretty decent accuracy) if the tip is going to be decent is by first looking at the restaurant and items. 11 items from a steakhouse, Italian, sushi or fancy Thai place will usually net you a decent hit. 11 items at Taco Bell, not so much.

Offers that end in weird numbers like $11.33 are longer drives and will usually only be slightly higher so $11.33 turns into an even $12 or $12.75.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> People's stimulus check ran out and now feel the pain of paying $10 for someone to deliver them their cheeseburger and fries that cost $8.
> 
> &#129335;‍♂


This was my thinking, as well. I saw significant increases in tips and "comfort food" spending after the checks came in. I'm guessing people ran out of free money.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have noticed that in my market DD is not restricting the amount of drivers and they are onboarding new drivers even though the market is very much flooded already. Prepare for it to get worse with states lifting the orders


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Friday was actually business as normal on Eats. But, strangely, tips sucked. 

Expecting a decent weekend.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Friday was actually business as normal on Eats. But, strangely, tips sucked.
> 
> Expecting a decent weekend.


what do you mean by usual?
Usual as in Covid-19 goodness usual or pre Covid-19 sucky usual?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> Think about that for a moment. Things are said to come in threes. We've had Covid, Murder Hornets...many are wondering what's next. An Alien invasion from outer space!?! Couldn't be more improbable than this crazy global wuhanvirus. Most are a wee bit stressed out!
> :aliens::aliens::aliens: :roflmao::roflmao:


Trump for four more year's


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> what do you mean by usual?
> Usual as in Covid-19 goodness usual or pre Covid-19 sucky usual?


Didn't deliver prior to the virus. Usual as in reaching around $100 in short order.

Today sucked again. Over saturated, heavier traffic daily as people get things on their own.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> Think about that for a moment. Things are said to come in threes. We've had Covid, Murder Hornets...many are wondering what's next. An Alien invasion from outer space!?! Couldn't be more improbable than this crazy global wuhanvirus. Most are a wee bit stressed out!
> :aliens::aliens::aliens: :roflmao::roflmao:


_
When He broke the third seal, I heard the third living creature saying, "Come." I looked, and behold, a black horse; and he who sat on it had a pair of scales in his hand. And I heard something like a voice in the center of the four living creatures saying, "A quart of wheat for a denarius, and three quarts of barley for a denarius; but do not damage the oil and the wine."_
- *Revelation 6:5-6 NASB*

The third Horseman rides a black horse and is popularly understood to be Famine


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I was *killing it* for weeks. $20-30+ an hour, stacked pings every day, awesome tips.
> 
> Just like that, about three days ago, barely getting anything on Eats. Tips suck in general, hovering around $12-14 an hour. Everywhere I go, no matter if it's peak times or not.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I would answer the door with that pic, I might call the cops could this be the problem?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I don't know if I would answer the door with that pic, I might call the cops could this be the problem?


What are you talking about? My photo? Riiiiiight. Let's see what you look like? &#128514;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> What are you talking about? My photo? Riiiiiight. Let's see what you look like? &#128514;


I am not bad for an old fart, ha ha ha, I was just kidding but still might call the cops.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I am not bad for an old fart, ha ha ha, I was just kidding but still might call the cops.


Because I have a bad 'ronacut? The glasses? Goatee?

Anyway, I'm who I am.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Because I have a bad 'ronacut? The glasses? Goatee?
> 
> Anyway, I'm who I am.


10-4..............


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> I was doing a delivery the other day and the person left a delivery note that said " Please leave food 6 feet away from the door"....I couldn't help but laugh and leave it 5 feet away to see if they noticed.


how's Lemon Grove doing these days


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The Mick said:


> how's Lemon Grove doing these days


I try to stay away from Lemon Grove to be honest lol. I live in Santee so Im not too far at all.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> I try to stay away from Lemon Grove to be honest lol. I live in Santee so Im not too far at all.


whats going on these days in Lemon Grove? I lived there Many many Many yrs ago? from a safety stand point how is it? Also do they still have that big lemon surrounded by a fence in town? Thanks. PS What about El Cajon,have a great day


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The Mick said:


> whats going on these days in Lemon Grove? I lived there Many many Many yrs ago? from a safety stand point how is it? Also do they still have that big lemon surrounded by a fence in town? Thanks. PS What about El Cajon,have a great day


Still probably looks very similar to when you were here. Lemon grove and El Cajon continue to grow and look better every year but that San Diego as a whole. City look better now then it did 20 years ago but not much better. Things tend to stay the same in San Diego but thats what we like consistency. Lemon grove and El Cajon are two of the roughest areas in San Diego in general though.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Still probably looks very similar to when you were here. Lemon grove and El Cajon continue to grow and look better every year but that San Diego as a whole. City look better now then it did 20 years ago but not much better. Things tend to stay the same in San Diego but thats what we like consistency. Lemon grove and El Cajon are two of the roughest areas in San Diego in general though.


I'll age myself, i was out there when the Padre's were born, and Preston Gomez was the manager. back in the day,SAFE,Quiet,beaches,wow,Fishing trips to Baja,going to Tijuana with my uncle to Caliente Race track,betting on Show as not to lose much$/ it was a simpler time.,back then, before cable, we had a huge antenna on the roof to get the TV signals,i guess nothing stays the same, have a great day.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I was doing better prior to the checks, honestly.


What's happening now is an indication that people's behavior patterns are changing. With things opening back up people are not so focused on staying in and limiting contact. When they were, Uber Eats/DD/etc saw unrealistically high demand. So the Uber Eats boom may be over, its a luxury service especially considering a lot of people are hurting for money right now. Bills aren't as lenient anymore and the economy is still fubar. To add to that, when Uber Eats was booming a lot more drivers may have joined in doing it.

From what I've read online, a spike in COVID-19 cases associated with re-opening may not appear for 3-4+ weeks.



Benjamin M said:


> and even Krispy Kreme donuts.


I know that first-hand, and wasn't able to get their key-lime-filled donuts last week cause they were out &#128562;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Today is a good spike day.

sisters and I, ordered to parents.

service fee was $14 and we tipped $23 on a sushi/small plates order for mum and dad.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Today is a good spike day.
> 
> sisters and I, ordered to parents.
> 
> service fee was $14 and we tipped $23 on a sushi/small plates order for mum and dad.


Sushi orders are by far my favorite. Always great tippers. Theres a sushi place 5 minutes from my house that I pick up from 3-6 times a day. They know me well there.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Today is a good spike day.
> 
> sisters and I, ordered to parents.
> 
> service fee was $14 and we tipped $23 on a sushi/small plates order for mum and dad.


Nice parents paid even better, should have tipped 50.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Nice parents paid even better, should have tipped 50.


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; $50 for small plates that fit in one bag?

ok. You order for your parents and I'll accept that $50 from you. I'll deliver in mask, gloves and everything.

but the restaurant has to be within 2 miles like that one was.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Today is a good spike day.
> 
> sisters and I, ordered to parents.
> 
> service fee was $14 and we tipped $23 on a sushi/small plates order for mum and dad.


Yep, doing well today. But now stuck in a local restaurant that messed up saying an order was ready with several ahead of it &#128580;

It's smooth sailing until a bumb in the road like this. I think I saw that the base was $15 or something crazy, so I hope this guy tips.

I'd bounce but I think I'm done for the day.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep, doing well today. But now stuck in a local restaurant that messed up saying an order was ready with several ahead of it &#128580;
> 
> It's smooth sailing until a bumb in the road like this. I think I saw that the base was $15 or something crazy, so I hope this guy tips.
> 
> I'd bounce but I think I'm done for the day.


We need to get Hollyweird in here and make a movie about this guy, maybe they can give a cooler name like Benjamyer or something.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> We need to get Hollyweird in here and make a movie about this guy, maybe they can give a cooler name like Benjamyer or something.


New member? Or sock? You decide to just start trolling? &#128514;

The adults are talking


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gotta love Mother's Day. Tips are still coming in. Tomorrow is going to suck.. &#128514;


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The party wasnt going to last forever. A lot of drivers are back from taking a break and there just arent enough orders to go around. No complaints from me though.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

I haven’t done uber at all this year until this weekend, I was bored and decided to do eats and dd and it was actually pretty good worked around 12 hours total Friday Saturday and Sunday and finished with $420 on 32 deliveries. Def not bad, I was just looking to get out of the house, never did food deliveries but I def don’t want people in my car. Tips were excellent $140 on both apps. I don’t think I’ve ever made that much in a week of uber driving and I’ve done as many 90 rides in a week.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nightrider82 said:


> I haven't done uber at all this year until this weekend, I was bored and decided to do eats and dd and it was actually pretty good worked around 12 hours total Friday Saturday and Sunday and finished with $420 on 32 deliveries. Def not bad, I was just looking to get out of the house, never did food deliveries but I def don't want people in my car. Tips were excellent $140 on both apps. I don't think I've ever made that much in a week of uber driving and I've done as many 90 rides in a week.


I'm leaning towards returning to X once my care package from Uber arrives.

While I was waiting for the above mentioned restaurant to finish preparing the order, I chatted with another driver. He had also been struggling over the last week or so. We shared stories and wished each other luck.

That's one thing that I'm thankful for during all of this. Meeting the "competition", all in the same boat, doing our best.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

I won’t be returning to ubering until this is cleared up or if I get the virus when I’m not longer sick I’ll consider returning. I’m not too worried about myself, I’m worried about others I may infect. I’m fortunate to still have a 9 to 5 and this has always been supplemental and I do enjoy it sometimes especially when it pays well. I took off time after December from uber because I needed a break and then I tore both of my quads in February which sent me into quarantine early. I had my legs straight in full casts for 6 weeks, only leaving the house two times to see the doctor. Now I’m finally healing so I’m looking for any excuse to get out of the house.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Nightrider82 said:


> I won't be returning to ubering until this is cleared up or if I get the virus when I'm not longer sick I'll consider returning. I'm not too worried about myself, I'm worried about others I may infect. I'm fortunate to still have a 9 to 5 and this has always been supplemental and I do enjoy it sometimes especially when it pays well. I took off time after December from uber because I needed a break and then I tore both of my quads in February which sent me into quarantine early. I had my legs straight in full casts for 6 weeks, only leaving the house two times to see the doctor. Now I'm finally healing so I'm looking for any excuse to get out of the house.


how did you do that


----------



## ckg927 (Nov 27, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Virtually every delivery on Eats has tipped. I actually prefer tips after the delivery, both as a customer and driver.


That's been my experience over the past few weeks. People have tipped VERY well; I've gotten at least $10 on a delivery at least once.



CJfrom619 said:


> Sushi orders are by far my favorite. Always great tippers. Theres a sushi place 5 minutes from my house that I pick up from 3-6 times a day. They know me well there.


A few weeks ago on UE, I got an order from a Vietnamese place in the Grant-Ferry neighborhood of Buffalo. The delivery wasn't too far(maybe 3 minutes or so)AND that person dropped a $10 or so tip on a decent-sized order.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ckg927 said:


> That's been my experience over the past few weeks. People have tipped VERY well; I've gotten at least $10 on a delivery at least once.
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago on UE, I got an order from a Vietnamese place in the Grant-Ferry neighborhood of Buffalo. The delivery wasn't too far(maybe 3 minutes or so)AND that person dropped a $10 or so tip on a decent-sized order.


Yea sushi orders will be my best tips of the week normally..heres a few from this week.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Just like that, about three days ago, barely getting anything on Eats.


Some local reporter did a story on the delivery posting to UP about how they munch on the customer's food?


----------



## ckg927 (Nov 27, 2017)

Two things re the past two posts:

1. Pho Dollar serves a LOT of stuff. Sushi isn't one of them.

2. Never done it, and never been tempted to.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ckg927 said:


> Two things re the past two posts:
> 
> 1. Pho Dollar serves a LOT of stuff. Sushi isn't one of them.
> 
> 2. Never done it, and never been tempted to.


Apparently I'm missing something here.. &#128514;



Nightrider82 said:


> I won't be returning to ubering until this is cleared up or if I get the virus when I'm not longer sick I'll consider returning. I'm not too worried about myself, I'm worried about others I may infect. I'm fortunate to still have a 9 to 5 and this has always been supplemental and I do enjoy it sometimes especially when it pays well. I took off time after December from uber because I needed a break and then I tore both of my quads in February which sent me into quarantine early. I had my legs straight in full casts for 6 weeks, only leaving the house two times to see the doctor. Now I'm finally healing so I'm looking for any excuse to get out of the house.


If it makes you feel any better, it's very possible that you've already had the virus..


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> People done lost their minds


I assume the door opens outward (screen usually) and if you leave it close to the door it impedes its path?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I assume the door opens outward (screen usually) and if you leave it close to the door it impedes its path?


Yep, in retrospect makes sense and I've been looking for storm doors.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

How many out there aren't driving because their DLs expired during the shutdown? Yeah, I know states have extended the expirations date but UBER/LYFT don't recognize. Having said that, I have refused to call support. Not worth it to me since I have no interest in driving anyway.



Benjamin M said:


> Yep, in retrospect makes sense and I've been looking for storm doors.


Ben, do they Amazon Flex where you are?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> How many out there aren't driving because their DLs expired during the shutdown? Yeah, I know states have extended the expirations date but UBER/LYFT don't recognize. Having said that, I have refused to call support. Not worth it to me since I have no interest in driving anyway.
> 
> 
> Ben, do they Amazon Flex where you are?


Yes, we have Flex. Considering it.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

The Mick said:


> we had a huge antenna on the roof to get the TV signals,i guess nothing stays the same, have a great day


That's still the same, except your antenna can be a bit smaller because the lowest VHF spectrum was auctioned off for other uses! Bear gets 30+ stations over the air! Every time bear sees an OG antenna on a chimney, bear pulls over and sings "God Bless the USA"! They can take our lives, but they'll never take our broadcast channels! Bear! Bear! Bear ... ummm, USA! USA! USA!


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> That's still the same, except your antenna can be a bit smaller because the lowest VHF spectrum was auctioned off for other uses! Bear gets 30+ stations over the air! Every time bear sees an OG antenna on a chimney, bear pulls over and sings "God Bless the USA"! They can take our lives, but they'll never take our broadcast channels! Bear! Bear! Bear ... ummm, USA! USA! USA!


i got one for ya, yrs ago, flew into San Diego the way you got off the plane,was they rolled out that big stair case on wheels, kinda like when you see the president get off his plane,and you walk down it?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

How well does Amazon flex pay?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> How well does Amazon flex pay?


Curious about that myself..


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Curious about that myself..


Be good for you maybe a makeover would be necessary, they seem to like wholesome faces, hire a gay man you might get hired.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Found this on the other thread. Amazon pays About $60 for a block.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Be good for you maybe a makeover would be necessary, they seem to like wholesome faces, hire a gay man you might get hired.


Are you trolling other well established members on this forum as well or am I just special? &#128514;



KevinJohnson said:


> Found this on the other thread. Amazon pays About $60 for a block.
> View attachment 460762


What's "a block"? Can you walk us through a typical day? Is it possible to do this effectively in a sedan?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

@Prawn Connery seems good at Flex.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-new-record-4-5h-block-done-in-1-75h.395255/


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I was *killing it* for weeks. $20-30+ an hour, stacked pings every day, awesome tips.
> 
> Just like that, about three days ago, barely getting anything on Eats. Tips suck in general, hovering around $12-14 an hour. Everywhere I go, no matter if it's peak times or not.
> 
> ...


Dead. Killing. hahahaha


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

@Benjamin M if you have any questions about Flex, I'd be more than happy to answer them for you but my account is restricted and the posts that I make in public generally take many hours to multiple days to be approved so just send me a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you as quick as I can.

Additionally, if you would like, I would not mind spending time chatting with you on the phone if you have a bunch of general questions. I owe you one for the tablet which the late referral code never went through to credit you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> @Benjamin M if you have any questions about Flex, I'd be more than happy to answer them for you but my account is restricted and the posts that I make in public generally take many hours to multiple days to be approved so just send me a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you as quick as I can.
> 
> Additionally, if you would like, I would not mind spending time chatting with you on the phone if you have a bunch of general questions. I owe you one for the tablet which the late referral code never went through to credit you.


Appreciate that! I'll reach out to shortly


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Are you trolling other well established members on this forum as well or am I just special? &#128514;
> 
> 
> What's "a block"? Can you walk us through a typical day? Is it possible to do this effectively in a sedan?


Ha Ha Ha............ Of course.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> @Benjamin M if you have any questions about Flex, I'd be more than happy to answer them for you but my account is restricted and the posts that I make in public generally take many hours to multiple days to be approved so just send me a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you as quick as I can.
> 
> Additionally, if you would like, I would not mind spending time chatting with you on the phone if you have a bunch of general questions. I owe you one for the tablet which the late referral code never went through to credit you.


Tried to PM you, no go


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

They put the tip in when they order. You won’t see tip for at least 30 mins aFter the trip because they can edit it right afterwards


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tdawg487 said:


> They put the tip in when they order. You won't see tip for at least 30 mins aFter the trip because they can edit it right afterwards


Referring to Door Dash?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Referring to Door Dash?


10-4 good buddy, that's a roger dodger with all the trimmings.


----------



## Dunedindude (Apr 27, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I was *killing it* for weeks. $20-30+ an hour, stacked pings every day, awesome tips.
> 
> Just like that, about three days ago, barely getting anything on Eats. Tips suck in general, hovering around $12-14 an hour. Everywhere I go, no matter if it's peak times or not.
> 
> ...


Yes, one day tips down. Restaurants that always kept me busy, now I get nothing. Oh and once in a while customers thanked me for my essential work. Not any more. Big change. One thing hasn't changed though. People are still ordering a sub sandwich from 15 miles away for unexplained reasons.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Dunedindude said:


> Yes, one day tips down. Restaurants that always kept me busy, now I get nothing. Oh and once in a while customers thanked me for my essential work. Not any more. Big change. One thing hasn't changed though. People are still ordering a sub sandwich from 15 miles away for unexplained reasons.


Yeah, I can't understand why people order basic things from so far away when there's a closer location. But they tend to tip better.

It's up and down here. One day, slow and not worth it. The next, stacked pings and huge tips.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

This is doing only UberEats here in San Diego..demand is very high right now. This was yesterday on Sunday and Saturday I was able to pull almost $350 in earnings. Gotta get it now while the gettings good.


----------

